# 8th Annual Summer Classic sponsored by Just 4 Fun Hobbies Lansing, MI Aug 20th



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Hello again racers. It's that time again. The 8th annual Summer Classic sponsored by Just 4 Fun Hobbies. Dates will be Aug 19th-20th. We will be racing at the same location as last years Summer Classic. One summer old, smooth unused asphalt. T-shirts and trophies will be awarded.

Classes running are:

Stock Sedan Rubber- ROAR Rebuildable stock, either CS-27 or RP-30 tires, 6C Batt 4200's Legal.

19T Sedan Rubber- Fixed timing 19T(ie. Money 19T, Reedy 19T, Komondo Dragon 19T), Rp-30 or CS-27, 6C Batt 4200's legal/

Modified Sedan- Any ROAR legal modified, brushed or brushless, 6C batt 4200's legal, ANY tire.

Nitro Sedan- Any .12, Foam tires

Any additional classes if there are 4 or more entries.

Entry Fee is 25$ for the first, $10 for each additional. 1 T-Shirt per racer.

If you have any questions, please call Just 4 Fun Hobbies at 517-351-0313 or e-mail me at [email protected]

Hope to see you soon!!!

Nick


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

Nick,

What a bad weekend to do that for me. Its race weekend at MIS, sadly I won't be able to make it.

Dave


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

What time will racing start? I called last night for the address and an idea of how to get there. Forgot all about asking about times. We all race foam tire stock touring over here but we will try to get our hands on some rubber tires. 
Are there many people running foam tires or are they all going with rubber for the most part?

Also, will you have quite a few pairs of the CS27s or the RP30s in stock for the event? The dealers we go through do not carry them so about 4 or 5 of us will need to get them at the event. Can you give me a price on each of those types as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Nick did say "Any additional classes if there are 4 or more entries", so if you can't come up with rubber tires and bring at least 4 racers, he would make a class for stock foam. Or maybe 18th scale.... (hint, hint)

And tell Dave to bolt that 4-Star motor in and have some fun in Mod class. (And bring extra suspension parts!  )


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

I'll let him know. I think he still wants to get some more time with the car and stock motors before he starts trying to go faster. Dave and Derek went down to Larry's and got some Take-Offs. We should be all set for Sunday. Cook said he would run 19t rubber this Saturday at Hobbytown to get some practice before the big race. We're still rallying troops to make the trip.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I'll bring a fan for his Sphere so he shouldn't "go thermal".


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

What is the usual turnout for this event?


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Noah 
got this from nick thru e-mail
Sunday, track opens at 9am, racing at 12pm.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey randy
I want to go, but there is a LOT of family stuff at the moment so my plans are not firm
See ya iff I see ya!
Ken


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

kenb said:


> Hey randy
> I want to go, but there is a LOT of family stuff at the moment so my plans are not firm
> See ya iff I see ya!
> Ken


Ken - Just tell your wife that you are the king of your castle and will go racing whenever you want to. Then if you regain consciousness by sunday (and whatever she hit you with didn't cause permanent damage), you can come and race. :jest:


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi guys, sorry I haven't gotten back to you on the board. 

Here are the answers to the most commonly asked questions this week:

#1-The race is on Sunday. Track opens at 9am. Racing begins at 12pm. 3 heats and a main.

#2- We have CS-27's and RP-36's in stock.

#3- Yes, I will run minis if there are enough.. 4 entries min.

#4- For those of you that have not been here before, you can mapquest "Ranney Park Lansing, MI" or use the shop's address 300 N.Clippert Lansing, MI 48912.

#5- The average turnout is between 30-50 the last few years. Our high turnout was 110, about 4 years ago (1st year of the MORL).

I hope to see everyone out this Sunday.. the weather channel says it will be nice! If you have any other question please call the shop at 517-351-0313 or e-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## 18power (Aug 20, 2006)

what is the address of the track in lansing?


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Your kidding, right? here's a clue: see #4 above your post.


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Pretty good day. Had a lot of fun. Couldn't have been on a better day. Sunshine and no rain.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks Nick, for a great day of racing...everything went smooth, and the weather could not have been better. Great to see some old racing faces again. I'll be back again.


----------



## 18power (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for your support and positive feedback


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Had a great day of racing also, lots of fun,great weather
first time racing electric with rubber tires, quite the experience!
thanks Nick for fun day of racing!
(hopefully we can round up a few more racers for next year)
come on you guys knock the dust of those cars and have
some fun!
thanks again Nick!
I'll be back also
Barry


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey does anybody know this guy michael baird 
If so Please email me ASAP I need to get ohold of him 
Thanks


----------

